# Smoker Temp Gauge



## harleyguy (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions on where I can look for temp gauges for my smoker.I just bought a Brinkmann SNP, starting to do the mods for it. I would like to get a couple with 3 or 4 inch stems.Thanks in advance.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 15, 2010)

We have some listed in the Product Pages here's a link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/smoker-thermometer  

Here's another source if you don't see what your looking for there

http://www.kck.com/tel-tru_grill_smoker_thermometer.html


----------



## whitepony99 (Oct 15, 2010)

Got there on ebay for my smoke and pit








Got 2 for 20 bucks can't beat that deal IMO

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-2-BBQ-GRILL-P...ultDomain_0&hash=item230abaf279#ht_676wt_1135


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2010)

Personaly I would not bother with a temp sensor like that. I would recommend that you get something like the Maverick ET73 which is a dual temp (smoker and product) with  a remote read out so you don't have to spend time going to the smoker to check on it.  From what I have seen of the fixed temp sensor prices you will not pay much more for one of the ET73's

Here is an Ebay link for them

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=2961777629&ref=pd_sl_4hcv18hbby_b


----------



## harleyguy (Oct 15, 2010)

Scarbelly, I have a Maverick, just wanted to put a gauge on the smoker, just in case.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 15, 2010)

If I were you, I'd get a temp controller, a fan and temp sensor of your choice and make a stoker fan for that thing.

That will not only take care of the thermometer problem but the cooking temp too. It's the only was to go with a charcoal or wood fueled smoker. It makes life so much easier and takes all the fuss out of it.

You can buy them made up already but they cost way more than they are worth IMHO. If you're at all handy, you can whip one up for less than a hundred bucks that inclues the fan, the digital temp controller, the temp sensor and the little bit of sheet metal that you can bank out yourself in your own garage or even an apartment for that matter.


----------



## dearhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

Is this gauge any where near accurate?


----------

